# The Real Reason Why Cody Rhodes Left AEW Revealed! Cody Wanted Punk and Bryan Level Money



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

On a recent PWTorchVIP.com audio show, Wade Keller gave some more insight on what led to Cody Rhodes and Brandi Rhodes splitting away from AEW.

Keller said, “From what I’m told, Cody asked for more money than what Tony Khan was willing to spend…”

Keller continued, “it’s weird, because if it was nine months ago…Tony might have signed him for what Cody was asking for, or at least negotiated in good faith to a reasonable compromise. But Cody became a bit of a liability, Tony publicly would say, and he told me [that] ‘Cody still drives numbers, so I’m okay.’ But that’s not the biggest compliment. It’s not like, ‘Oh, I love Cody, and we’re on the same page.’ I was just like, well, you know, the undercurrent of what he said was, ‘yeah, he’s a headache, and every segment is a car wreck, but he’s still drawing numbers. So I guess I’m okay with it for now?’ Like, that’s how I read. — I kind of read between the lines on his choice of wording. I think the segment with Brandi two weeks ago did not help, didn’t belong on TV. It was just a disaster. But there’s been a lot going on with Cody. Pre pandemic, Cody was at the forefront of production meetings and, and really involved…”

Keller talked also talked about how Brandi Rhodes was viewed backstage.

He said, “So I’ll just say this. It sounds mean but nobody has anything nice to say about Brandi Rhodes and her disposition or popularity behind the scenes and I’m not saying that with any personal satisfaction or preference for her to be liked or not liked. I’m just telling you when I talk to people, Brandi has not been seen as an asset on camera, in the ring, or behind the scenes. And so that ended up being baggage with Cody because people like Cody, pretty universally like Cody. Even people who say bad things about Cody like Cody if that makes sense.

“But Cody wanted to be a superstar, and AEW signing big money contracts, especially with Bryan Danielson and CM Punk, changed the dynamic to a degree with Cody. And I’m not saying this wouldn’t have happened if that didn’t happen. But Cody knew and Tony knew that Cody became expendable. You know, he went from a clear essential top tier guy, top four talent in the company. And you know, Cody was fine obviously with Moxley being signed, and with Jericho being signed. Jericho was a huge boon to the AEW brand at the beginning. And Moxley was a great acquisition and disgruntled with WWE and not really a threat to Cody, because he was just so different than Cody, even if they’re not too far off in age. But Danielson and Punk and then Adam Cole to a lesser extent, changed things certainly more than Malakai Black or Miro or Christian changed things. And it did give Tony a sense of ‘I have enough top guys and then young guys on the rise’ that it took some leverage away from Cody, in terms of ‘you need me pay me’ and there’s only so much salary cap room that Tony has to spread around. And he had the good fortune to have Punk and Bryan Danielson and Adam Cole become available to him, but they were expensive. The top guys in WCW had the clause in their contract that if anyone got paid more than them, their contracts would go up to match it. And they knew politically that if you’re not the top paid person, you by definition lose leverage with the boss, with the network, with your co-workers, your peers. And Cody was no longer a top paid guy. And my understanding is he wanted to be and to a degree that just wasn’t seen by Tony as what he was worth to him in the current landscape. But it’s complicated and there’s not a single factor that plays into this because Cody might have been worth it if he weren’t getting booed and he wasn’t the subject of ridicule online and in buildings and frankly, behind the scenes in various ways.”

Keller continued, “Cody has always had some issues. There’s been wrestlers who have had issues with Cody even early on. But over time, Cody pulled himself more away. Like he got a really expensive bus and was driving that only to like the Florida shows, in part done for the reality show and stuff. I mean there’s more than two sides, really to everything. But it was perceived as ‘well he got this bus and it’s really expensive and its this giant gas guzzling unnecessary luxury is sending a different message than what the wrestler founded by wrestlers for the wrestlers were supposed to send.’ And it was like, ‘Oh boy, here he goes

Keller noted how Cody has talked about how much he looks up to Triple H. Cody said the following last year during an interview with Inside The Ropes:

"So I don’t know if I should share this, but, at some point, it’s going to come off my chest: Triple H is probably my favorite wrestler and was a role model. I only watched from a distance, but he reminded me a lot of my dad in the sense that I watched him do all the work, be this executive, and then go out there—and he was only part-time for the most part other than when I first started and had that run with him and Teddy and Shawn. He really was a model in terms of, “OK, you can do both, you can do both, but you have to be really disciplined. You have to take it really seriously.” And that doesn’t get you many friends when you’re the Hermione Granger of the company, and you just take it so seriously and are just a little bookworm.”

Keller continued, “So Cody wanted to be I think more involved with being seen as sort of an equal to Tony and it became clear over time this was Tony’s company, and you know, the EVPs had their titles and The Bucks and Kenny by all accounts are happy with their role as EVPs and they have some latitude. Kenny gets to work with the women and The Bucks get to kind of do their thing with their friends and get to show off their ring style. Tony is pretty hands off and open to their ideas about certain pockets in the company that they have. But I think Cody did desire to be something more substantial. Danielson and Punk changed that dynamic a bit and I think Cody knew from experience if you’re not the top paid guy, you’re not going to get pushed like the top paid guy, you’re not gonna have the leverage that comes with that. He was as much if not more than anyone the founder of this movement of AEW and Brandi put out public statements on Twitter about this and said nice things. I have not heard that there was a big blow up or that there’s a ton of hurt feelings with Cody and Tony. But, obviously, you know, it’s business.”

Keller noted how both parties said nice things to each other and that hopefully, those statements are genuinely how they feel about each other. Click here to read Cody Rhodes’ statement about AEW and Tony Khan. Click here to read Tony Khan’s statement

Keller added, “but the bottom line is Cody was not successful with this character and was stubborn or steadfast in wanting to be portrayed a certain way. And you can see it in that statement about the community outreach aspect of it. So when you’re trying to manage Brandi’s aspirations, and you’re also wanting to be paid a certain amount, and to match or exceed others, and at the same time the crowd is rejecting the character that you’re steadfast in wanting to continue portraying, it can become a problem. Then you have WWE that is willing to pay millions to acquire a co founder and EVP of your top competitor and make some waves with that going into WrestleMania season. I’m not surprised. People were really surprised. I heard some of the EVP’s were surprised about this, because it seemed like things had gotten better with everyone after there had been some tension. But if things got better, it might have been a loveless marriage in that sense. There wasn’t fighting but there wasn’t great chemistry and collaboration

"You know, everyone just kind of had their roles. Cody, if he wasn’t on his bus, he was in his locker room. He had his people, a small group who hung out with him, and he was open to hearing ideas and giving advice when people asked, but he wasn’t out there just making himself available and getting to know everybody and shaking hands and welcoming people into the company and getting to know their story. Cody was very focused on himself and the grandioseness of what he did. He recently bought a mansion — like a big house. And, you know, people are speculating about between that and the bus and all that, does he have the issue that his dad Dusty had, which is spending money that he’s expecting to earn before he has it or putting himself in a situation where there’s financial commitments and he just needs to get paid to match that. And I don’t know enough about the money he had [or] if he paid cash for the house, and he’s totally fine…so, you know, part of what Cody was going for is I think he just kind of assumed there would be a certain level of pay raise, and he was pretty forward on TV saying ‘quite frankly, I didn’t get offered what I thought I was worth or what I thought I deserved’, especially as a co-founder of the company and if that came with any extra perks, when there’s money to be spending on Danielson and Punk and Cole and now Keith Lee.”


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol Bdon is owed an apology.

He said Cody was insecure about his placement on the card and wanted to win majority of his matches like Moxley or Omega. He also thought he deserved CM Punk level money. He essentially wanted to be the Cena of AEW and Tony wouldn't give him his way. Respect.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Interesting to hear that Cody might be one of those guys that spend more than they can with the expectation of finding the money to pay it off later.
In fact, I've just remembered Cody admitted of doing exactly that in interviews in the past and that he specifically learned that from his father.
That's like the worst thing he could inherit.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Dirtsheets doing the dirty work for TK by discrediting The Rhodes name now they've distanced themselves from AEW is nothing shocking.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Forum Dud said:


> Dirtsheets doing the dirty work for TK by discrediting The Rhodes name now they've distanced themselves from AEW is nothing shocking.


Wade has talked about this before tbf.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Wade has talked about this before tbf.


*I don't like Wade Keller at all, but this is true. He's always remained neutral on the topic while reporting what he heard about Cody.

With that said, BDon and I have been saying this shit about Cody for over a year now with no inside information, because it's obvious to anyone who WANTS to see it. AEW apologists have been in denial for so long that they were actually blind sided by this. It should be no surprise to anyone who's been paying attention.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

All I know is I will miss Cody on AEW, but I probably won’t follow him over to the fed.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Forum Dud said:


> Dirtsheets doing the dirty work for TK by discrediting The Rhodes name now they've distanced themselves from AEW is nothing shocking.


Exactly, surprise surprise all the rumours now come out painting Cody in a negative light.

We never heard a peep about backstage drama in AEW before this and it was like the best workplace ever with all the positive news coming out. All we got was morale backstage at WWE was at an all time low right after two major talent re-signed to stay and the biggest drawing Rumble of all time.

Utterly predictable from the dirtsheets.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Even he must have known he wasn't worth that?

Then again, this is a guy who got a neck tattoo so it's obvious he's not got good judgement.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

So Captain Ego didn't like that they brought in bigger stars? What did he expect?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

But the neckbeards said it wasn’t about money as Tony has Scrooge McDuck levels of money, 

Cody leaves and Tony takes to Twitter for his weekly huge signing. A masked wrestler called the Midnight Rider who wrestles and acts like Cody but isn’t Cody. Much like Mr America and Hulk Hogan are different people.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> But the neckbeards said it wasn’t about money as Tony has Scrooge McDuck levels of money,


I mean, you don't have to be poor to know that you don't overpay someone or something that's not worth that kind of money. 

It's one thing to have a lot of money, it's another thing to waste it, and overpaying Cody would be a waste.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Honestly while Cody in AEW had his issues on screen as a talent, its quite shitty for things to just end over money. Without Cody Rhodes there is no AEW and Tony Khan is just some spoiled rich kid Daddys boy that no one cares about. You're telling me he couldn't throw Cody another million? Maybe just hold off on signing someone else for a week, there'd be an easy 10 million right there.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

ste1592 said:


> I mean, you don't have to be poor to know that you don't overpay someone or something that's not worth that kind of money.
> 
> It's one thing to have a lot of money, it's another thing to waste it, and overpaying Cody would be a waste.


JR is on 6 figures..

AEW were spending money like it was growing on trees up until very recently but something has obviously changed. 6 months ago Cody could have named his price and got it, not anymore


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Even he must have known he wasn't worth that?
> 
> Then again, this is a guy who got a neck tattoo so it's obvious he's not got good judgement.


You've loved Cody the entirety of my time here now you're going to make fun of him because he left? 

At least I can admit I don't like Cody still.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

He hinted about a contract month or so ago in a promo. Just a case of wait and see, if he is gone then it’s a rare instance of a wrestler being booked relatively strong on the way out, and months of wasted TV time and potential angles wasted on a wrestler who’s leaving, Sammy, Black and Andrade didn’t need the L.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I already miss the Cody from the first 12 months, he was great.

Bit I won't miss the Cody from the last 12 months, what a mess, no doubt partly due to backstage politics.

I am intruiged to see what happens next though and will even watch his first few clips in WWE if he does go back. How he's used there - both short and long term - will be of interest.

Seems like him leaving is due to a combination of waning power and valuing himself higher than TK does.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

And that's the difference between WWE and AEW. AEW cares more about the fans than the drawing power while WWE is more than willing to endure the hatred of the fans if it means that they get an actual draw.

Sounds like workers in AEW would rather have Adam Cole who is fun to be around and clearly doesn't care at all than someone like Cody who is constantly pushing to be the best and put out the best possible product.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Its good to know I was right about Brandi being absolutely unlikable. Cody has too big of an ego and the last year I've seen his act. WWE can have him and it won't bring more fans to the product. By the end of the year he'll try and run to Hollywood


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

As much as I like Cody. He's nowhere near the same worth as Punk, Bryan and/or Jericho. 

Not a knock on Cody but the level of stardom doesn't match those. 

Will wait for more reports. This kind of seems like a bs report tbh. Cody might be delusional but can't be that delusional. Or maybe WWE offered him that kind of money and TK didn't want to match it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I would have probably paid Cody as a founder even if he didn't deserve it now - just for the image of him leaving back to WWE.

I mean is WWE paying more to steal away a EVP and founder than Khan is willing to pay to keep one? I think all the OG's needed to be kept through another contract. Punk and Danielson on no Punk and Amdrag.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> I would have probably paid Cody as a founder even if he didn't deserve it now - just for the image of him leaving back to WWE.
> 
> I mean is WWE paying more to steal away a EVP and founder than Khan is willing to pay to keep one? I think all the OG's needed to be kept through another contract. Punk and Danielson on no Punk and Amdrag.


a minimum difference of 4m to save face?

jericho etc is on 5m / 3 years

the reports are Fed is offering Cody 3m - 5m
Per year

so, at minimum 9m/ 3 years (3x3)

i mean - that is not ‘save face’ money. TK can get Okada, Naito and most likely 2 big name ex-WWE for that extra money alone


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Honestly while Cody in AEW had his issues on screen as a talent, its quite shitty for things to just end over money. Without Cody Rhodes there is no AEW and Tony Khan is just some spoiled rich kid Daddys boy that no one cares about. You're telling me he couldn't throw Cody another million? Maybe just hold off on signing someone else for a week, there'd be an easy 10 million right there.


After listening to Wade Keller's full analysis, I don't think it's a money thing.

I think basically Cody lost the creative freedom he originally had in the beginning (like his dad used to have in the territory days), leading to Cody thinking/perceiving he wasn't getting enough credit, which potentially made him more egotistical to compensate... and _then, _basically, everyone got sick of working with Cody, including Tony, so they chose not to keep him. 

What changed? AEW's power / creative structure. Tony took control, and the show got better, so the EVPs effectively lost a lot of power.

The key line I keep seeing is Cody saying "Tony took the baton and ran with it".

Reading between the lines, in Cody's mind, he made AEW happen with Tony as just the financial backer, but Tony ended up getting more involved, and as the financial backer, he ultimately had the power to take full control whenever he wanted to. And he did.

From Cody's perspective, I'm sure there's a massive difference between running your own startup company and just being a wrestler on the roster with a special title in name only. 

After these power structure changes were made, that's when we heard the first rumours about a rift between the EVPs. 

My assumption is the EVPs' inability to book as a committee led to all of them losing power (which was inevitable, as committees never work). 

In the moment, they probably blamed each other for what they lost. Cody praises the Bucks now, but not Kenny. 

The money could've been worked out, but the success of Tony as AEW's sole booker and head of creative has meant that he can't give Cody the same freedom or power that he gave Cody when AEW began. But I'm just guessing about Cody's perspective.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've loved Cody the entirety of my time here now you're going to make fun of him because he left?
> 
> At least I can admit I don't like Cody still.


I made fun of him whilst he was still there. Calm yourself, dear.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I knew that bus was going to be part of this haha


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

It really sucks to see Cody leave. I know at times I would get irritated with his over the top antics, but he is a Rhodes, and he learned from the best on how to self promote. If he is indeed going to the WWE, I do hope that they do not mess him up. If he's smart this time and I think he is, get into his contract that no more Stardust, have some control over his character, a World title or two, and a lighter schedule. I haven't much WWE in the past few years, but if he does go over, I will check out RAW/SD again to see where he pops up. The crazy part to all this is that Vince can use Cody to pull over guys like MJF, Wardlow, and maybe an Omega (depending on the terms that they are on). This could be a turning point for WWE where they do pluck AEW stars that are on the brink of breaking that ceiling.

I think before we know it, we will see Jericho back in WWE for one final run with a HOF induction. It is crazy how much a lot of these guys get mad at Vince, but he knows he is bigger than everyone so he probably holds no real grudge that is why he lets guys come back. Hell, let's look at Demolition. I bet if they apologized to him and dropped out of that lawsuit, he would take them back just for a legends contract/HOF induction. Vince is a business man for sure.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

A few things to take from this I feel.

Firstly, Tony Khan clearly is a leader and can make hard decisions, contrary to popular opinion on here. If he were the spoilt rich kid with no knowledge, that is often touted around here, he would've paid up. To let him go requires quite a lot of evaluation and reflection, which ultimately sounds like a good decision all considered.

Cody seems to have unrealistic expectations about his worth. Whilst I do enjoy him and like his American Nightmare character, I think he's a bit deluded about his value. Money clearly isn't the unrealistic expectation here, as WWE are willing to pay it. Influence clearly is though. If he's acted like this as an EVP, then he clearly isn't the great communicator and leader that he perceives himself as. Someone in this role should make themselves approachable.

You could also take this as Cody acting like a star, which has its merits. If he were just a wrestler, then this might wash well enough.

The character was all his doing and his failure. I for one saw it as a slow burner, which would've been genius (and may still be if it isn't a work). AEW themselves though clearly understood that this wasn't working and wanted change themselves. Therefore the fault is on Cody with this one.

The biggest problem for Cody here is his perception that things will be better in WWE. With Triple H's influence all but gone, I doubt we'll see Cody featured consistently moving forwards. What backstage influence will he realistically have? Drew McIntyre is a similar example to Rhodes. While he clearly did better as a result of his escapades on the indies, he's still not the star that he seemed that he would become once he became champion. These days, he just runs around with a sword, which is daft considering his character maturity from just being Scottish.

As a fan of AEW and someone that enjoys Cody's work, it's a shame but not the biggest loss in the world to the company. They're in a much better place today and don't especially need him. Let's just hope that I am wrong about Cody's future and that he does get the star treatment if he returns to WWE.

Lastly, Bdon was right! I'm not sure how he could really know from an on-screen character mind, so feel it was a lucky guess. I can't say that this ruined my enjoyment of him in AEW though.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Well to be completely fair Khan has been spending a lot of money on a bunch of irrelevant contracts and ex-WWE stars.

So being in Cody's shoes, you will probably ask for more money just because you fucking know Khan is willing to do it with everybody else, do why not me?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Dark Emperor said:


> Exactly, surprise surprise all the rumours now come out painting Cody in a negative light.
> 
> *We never heard a peep about backstage drama in AEW* before this and it was like the best workplace ever with all the positive news coming out. All we got was morale backstage at WWE was at an all time low right after two major talent re-signed to stay and the biggest drawing Rumble of all time.
> 
> Utterly predictable from the dirtsheets.


Oh you did. You just never listened.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a minimum difference of 4m to save face?
> 
> jericho etc is on 5m / 3 years
> 
> ...


And WWE has alot more to gain from paying that. This would be their first wrestler they break away from AEW. A founder, EVP and a key player who has knowledge of everything about AEW and how it works from the inside. 

Not to mention he has the influence over tons of younger stars in AEW, like MJF, Jade and Wardlow that WWE is reportedly interested in. 

So I guess this was the best way to go for everyone.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Holy TLDR Batman.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Cody is betting on himself. He did it before and was successfull. Good for him.

TK works with his own budget, couldn't fit Cody's demands on it and they ended negotiations. That's what you should do when you're running a company.

I'll miss Cody but not enough to watch him on RAW/SD!.

Best of luck for him


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

from what im told ? lol you do know every single unknown bias guest that is on cnn says every time "what we know" what these people know is bullshit. This is common sense. We could pin a dozen reasons it could be as facts that we know about Cody just like a journalists.

Codys going to swerve that money right back in. To be entirely fair, I cant even Imagine the gross amount of money that was given to those guys.They are simply not worth being over paid.Probably being paid more than stonecold.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've loved Cody the entirety of my time here now you're going to make fun of him because he left?
> 
> At least I can admit I don't like Cody still.



The force is strong with us


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't know whether this all actually ties in properly.

Cody is leaving AEW for WWE because he wanted more money, backstage stroke and creative control?
I can see WWE chucking money at him, because they essentially have no spending limit any more. But the rest? In WWE? Hell no.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Here is a counter argument. FWIW, Will Washington worked directly with AEW on their new rap album and he has direct lines to various wrestlers in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493968049904373769


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Honestly while Cody in AEW had his issues on screen as a talent, its quite shitty for things to just end over money. Without Cody Rhodes there is no AEW and Tony Khan is just some spoiled rich kid Daddys boy that no one cares about. You're telling me he couldn't throw Cody another million? Maybe just hold off on signing someone else for a week, there'd be an easy 10 million right there.


* That 10 million is probably on the low end of his passive income and revenue from interest in his bank accounts. This goes deeper than money, but Tony also didn't think Cody was worth what he was asking.*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Honestly while Cody in AEW had his issues on screen as a talent, its quite shitty for things to just end over money. Without Cody Rhodes there is no AEW and Tony Khan is just some spoiled rich kid Daddys boy that no one cares about. You're telling me he couldn't throw Cody another million? Maybe just hold off on signing someone else for a week, there'd be an easy 10 million right there.


Hopefully this is the first sign that we're going to see a lot of the deadweight on the roster let go. That Tony didn't throw the money he wanted at him is a good sign.



CaféDeChampion said:


> And that's the difference between WWE and AEW. AEW cares more about the fans than the drawing power while WWE is more than willing to endure the hatred of the fans if it means that they get an actual draw.
> 
> Sounds like workers in AEW would rather have Adam Cole who is fun to be around and clearly doesn't care at all than someone like Cody who is constantly pushing to be the best and put out the best possible product.


If he were really pushing to be the best, he would have recognized that his act wasn't working and readjusted. Instead we got months of him trying to be AEW's own version of pre-Tribal Chief Roman.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant imagine in real life Brandi would be a bad person at all back stage.I just know that shes very similar to Cody in the sense that they have to throw as many gimmicks at the wall and force themselves beyond and above everyone to act like they are good.When it didnt matter what she touched,She always sucked. Im sure she was a positive person back stage but shes also highly under qualified, Going to school means absolutely nothing.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean - that is not ‘save face’ money. TK can get Okada, Naito and most likely 2 big name ex-WWE for that extra money alone


The money can certainly be stretched to fund some quality acquisitions. It wouldn't cover Okada though, it was reported back in 2020 when WWE were showing interest that he's paid roughly about 20% of all the annual profit Bushiroad make from NJPW. 

He's even been insulated from the recent budget cuts (Naito took a 25% wage reduction). There's likely only Brock, Roman and Punk making more than him in the business.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Honestly while Cody in AEW had his issues on screen as a talent, its quite shitty for things to just end over money. Without Cody Rhodes there is no AEW and *Tony Khan is just some spoiled rich kid Daddys boy that no one cares about. You're telling me he couldn't throw Cody another million?* Maybe just hold off on signing someone else for a week, there'd be an easy 10 million right there.


Lol. The fact he didn't, shows you that he's not.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's some harsh truth to Cody.
He was worth more to AEW in 2019 than he is worth now in 2022, and he should probably take a pay cut for all the time off, creative shit he does, which absolutely sucked. On the other hand, he would be of more value to WWE now. It's just the way it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I want TK to be all hurt now and sign Cena for shits and giggles


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I want TK to be all hurt now and sign Cena for shits and giggles


Mikey Rukus already on the phone with Tha Trademarc


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Nah Cody it's what we call in Mexico un mandilon guy just couldn't separate his wife from his matches and feuds, Brandi ruined all immersion people bitch about Negative 1 but at least it wasn't a forever thing Brandi it's like 3 negative ones on Cody's corner that was going to stay forever on AEW.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brandi being gone is an excellent thing for AEW.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If you think wrestling journalists are the paragon of integrity, then I'm sorry, you're a gullible fool.

They write/print whatever is fed to them.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Cm punk became John cena 

Years ago he would complain about why cena has more than 1 merch piece and why does cena get to do this

Now punks the one with the huge payday and all the merch


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

Goku said:


> If you think wrestling journalists are the paragon of integrity, then I'm sorry, you're a gullible fool.
> 
> They write/print whatever is fed to them.


or they just make it up.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SMW said:


> or they just make it up.


just like cnn


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

CaféDeChampion said:


> And that's the difference between WWE and AEW. AEW cares more about the fans than the drawing power while WWE is more than willing to endure the hatred of the fans if it means that they get an actual draw.
> 
> Sounds like workers in AEW would rather have Adam Cole who is fun to be around and clearly doesn't care at all than someone like Cody who is constantly pushing to be the best and put out the best possible product.


This is such a contradictory post. The jump you made at the end makes no sense.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

It seems quite peculiar that all the negative talk is happening on one side. Esp after rumors had cody going back to the fed. Keep leaking tony, you aint slick


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

whatll be really interesting is what happens when mjfs contract comes up cuz you know wwe is going to be throwing real fuck you money to him


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've loved Cody the entirety of my time here now you're going to make fun of him because he left?
> 
> At least I can admit I don't like Cody still.


It's like when someone in sports signs with another team.

Suddenly the teams better off


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

It's like Ziggler asking for Lesnar level money. Vince would kick him out of the door so hard he'd never be able to sit down again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a minimum difference of 4m to save face?
> 
> jericho etc is on 5m / 3 years
> 
> ...


I mean as much as people talk about Tony Khan has fuck you money and AEW is like a family, yeah tossing him that especially considering all the outside work he's done seems like a solid decision. 

Even if Cody wasn't well liked, it's not inconceivable that this could be one of those things that could be a small morale killer. Tony is already admitting a lot of people won't be re-signed. Showing that he also is willing to let a founder and EVP go because he got new toys and doesn't think he's worth the money anymore, could be a bummer. I mean if somebody doing all that Cody does isn't worth a nice pay increase, then who is. 

Plus it's just good PR to show people that you'll pay your guys well for good work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I mean as much as people talk about Tony Khan has fuck you money and AEW is like a family, yeah tossing him that especially considering all the outside work he's done seems like a solid decision.
> 
> Even if Cody wasn't well liked, it's not inconceivable that this could be one of those things that could be a small morale killer. Tony is already admitting a lot of people won't be re-signed. Showing that he also is willing to let a founder and EVP go because he got new toys and doesn't think he's worth the money anymore, could be a bummer. I mean if somebody doing all that Cody does isn't worth a nice pay increase, then who is.
> 
> Plus it's just good PR to show people that you'll pay your guys well for good work.


mate… 4m though…. At a minimum

Thats not small patooties


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate… 4m though…. At a minimum
> 
> Thats not small patooties


It's not small, but it's not so much that AEW would be teetering on bankruptcy. But it does send the message that "hey new big names coming in doesn't necessarily mean you're value is going down". 

I'm surprised there wasn't an option to get TNT to front some of his contract with all the cross promotion and such.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean as much as people talk about Tony Khan has fuck you money and AEW is like a family, yeah tossing him that especially considering all the outside work he's done seems like a solid decision.
> 
> Even if Cody wasn't well liked, it's not inconceivable that this could be one of those things that could be a small morale killer. Tony is already admitting a lot of people won't be re-signed. Showing that he also is willing to let a founder and EVP go because he got new toys and doesn't think he's worth the money anymore, could be a bummer. I mean if somebody doing all that Cody does isn't worth a nice pay increase, then who is.
> 
> Plus it's just good PR to show people that you'll pay your guys well for good work.


This morale killer was bound to happen, wasn't it? No workplace is perfect and there will always be some drama. At the end of the day, Tony is the owner, not The Bucks, Kenny, Cody or his wife. He's the one paying the bills and the one calling the shots. This is a good test for AEW and Tony to see where his company and staff stands. If a loss like Cody is the collapse of it all then AEW shouldn't bother being in the wrestling business.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's not small, but it's not so much that AEW would be teetering on bankruptcy. But it does send the message that "hey new big names coming in doesn't necessarily mean you're value is going down".
> 
> I'm surprised there wasn't an option to get TNT to front some of his contract with all the cross promotion and such.


Not sure that's the message. We're all in working environments. If you see a coworker of your getting a raise then you'll ask for a raise too. Most people in AEW are overpaid. Would anyone blame Kenny for then asking for a massive raise too?

This isn't Tony overlooking original talent. He decided against signing Cardona, he decided against matching WWE's offer for Kevin and apparently there another 2 free agents that asked for big money and Tony wasn't willing to offer them that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You don't put 3-4-5M on a guy who refuse to fight for the World title just because he does not want to go back on a stipulation.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Gn1212 said:


> Not sure that's the message. We're all in working environments. If you see a coworker of your getting a raise then you'll ask for a raise too. Most people in AEW are overpaid. Would anyone blame Kenny for then asking for a massive raise too?
> 
> This isn't Tony overlooking original talent. He decided against signing Cardona, he decided against matching WWE's offer for Kevin and apparently there another 2 free agents that asked for big money and Tony wasn't willing to offer them that.


If AEW was in the same roster situation than even just 1 year ago then Cody would have his raise.

The thing now is does the show need Cody to be a success ?

The answer is no because some of the best ratings of Dynamite were without Cody appearing in it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Not sure that's the message. We're all in working environments. If you see a coworker of your getting a raise then you'll ask for a raise too. Most people in AEW are overpaid. Would anyone blame Kenny for then asking for a massive raise too?
> 
> This isn't Tony overlooking original talent. He decided against signing Cardona, he decided against matching WWE's offer for Kevin and apparently there another 2 free agents that asked for big money and Tony wasn't willing to offer them that.


For sure it's a delicate game. But seeing someone who does a lot of work not get a raise and then noticing that a lot of original names are supposed to be on the chopping block could be a small negative coming out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> The thing now is does the show need Cody to be a success ?
> 
> The answer is no because some of the best ratings of Dynamite were without Cody appearing in it.


That's not what you've been spouting for the last 2 and a half years, chief




rbl85 said:


> Cody is the total package.
> 
> He have the look, charisma, promo skills and he can go in the ring.





rbl85 said:


> It's so funny that Cody quarter last week is the only quarter who gained viewers XD





rbl85 said:


> Something that you didn't think about is that for TNT Cody is the face of AEW





rbl85 said:


> It's really hard but i'll say Cody, only because he's (for me) the one that connect the most with the crowd during his promo.


Lots of stuff in your post history about Cody being number one segment for the night also.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I don't like Wade Keller at all, but this is true. He's always remained neutral on the topic while reporting what he heard about Cody.
> 
> With that said, BDon and I have been saying this shit about Cody for over a year now with no inside information, because it's obvious to anyone who WANTS to see it. AEW apologists have been in denial for so long that they were actually blind sided by this. It should be no surprise to anyone who's been paying attention.*


Im surprised/upset you ignore Bischoff podcasts (who surprisingly has 95% of issues in common with Cornette) but listen to Keller.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's not small, but it's not so much that AEW would be teetering on bankruptcy. But it does send the message that "hey new big names coming in doesn't necessarily mean you're value is going down".
> 
> I'm surprised there wasn't an option to get TNT to front some of his contract with all the cross promotion and such.


but it does send the message ‘hey, its a free for all - TK will pay whatever, you can basically force his hand’

that is not the best message either

lets say he matches and pays Cody 9m

why not Kenny, The Bucks, Mox and Jericho too? they are all just as relevant as he is.

now you’re out 20m - 30m extra.

nope… this is good (not that Cody is leaving, that is bad) - but its a good message for the likes of Jericho to not try and horse trade come re-sign day


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494022091208904704

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wrong thread but they all the same lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Im surprised/upset you ignore Bischoff podcasts (who surprisingly has 95% of issues in common with Cornette) but listen to Keller.


* I don't listen to him. His quotes get shared in my group chats.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but it does send the message ‘hey, its a free for all - TK will pay whatever, you can basically force his hand’
> 
> that is not the best message either
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely a balance to find, though I'd think it be fair to point out the fair bit more work he put in then to explain why their increase wouldn't be as big.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah definitely a balance to find, though I'd think it be fair to point out the fair bit more work he put in then to explain why their increase wouldn't be as big.


well, we don’t know if he put in more work than the others 🤷‍♂️

if your boss tells you, Gary from work, who is your peer is … oh by the way… suddenly getting 3x your salary cause he’s ‘doing more work’ 

will you take that?


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuck Cody, very happy that TK saw past his BS and refused his outlandish demands. Makes me laugh that people are claiming this shows the AEW workplace is some how a bad/worse place to be, compared to the other company that is constantly firing wrestlers regardless of of their contracts it sounds much more content and stable. Also one minute TK a money mark, next he should be the new ATM Bischoff. Make up your minds please. 

It could be fun to see how Cody deals with being told what to do by Vince, I will seriously piss my self if he makes Cody a heel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, we don’t know if he put in more work than the others 🤷‍♂️
> 
> if your boss tells you, Gary from work, who is your peer is … oh by the way… suddenly getting 3x your salary cause he’s ‘doing more work’
> 
> will you take that?


I mean we have all the extra press and cross branding stuff he did. So it's hard to imagine he was being outworked. 

It would depend on if Gary actually worked harder. You know when somebody is outworking you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I mean we have all the extra press and cross branding stuff he did. So it's hard to imagine he was being outworked.
> 
> It would depend on if Gary actually worked harder. You know when somebody is outworking you.


TK took over almost 95% of the press for the last year though

Cody was forefront all of 6 months in 2019

and if Gary is outworking you to the tune of 3x your salary, then there’s issues


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

MrFlash said:


> Fuck Cody, very happy that TK saw past his BS and refused his outlandish demands. Makes me laugh that people are claiming this shows the AEW workplace is some how a bad/worse place to be, compared to the other company that is constantly firing wrestlers regardless of of their contracts it sounds much more content and stable. Also one minute TK a money mark, next he should be the new ATM Bischoff. Make up your minds please.
> 
> It could be fun to see how Cody deals with being told what to do by Vince, I will seriously piss my self if he makes Cody a heel.


Wonder if Vince gonna let him have Brandi on his corner if that happens his babyface run gonna flop again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK took over almost 95% of the press for the last year though
> 
> Cody was forefront all of 6 months in 2019
> 
> and if Gary is outworking you to the tune of 3x your salary, then there’s issues


Cody was still doing tons of interviews last year as well as his cross promotion

Oh yeah Gary can have it lol. I'm more a do the work lay low, go home.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Cody was still doing tons of interviews last year as well as his cross promotion
> 
> Oh yeah Gary can have it lol. I'm more a do the work lay low, go home.


well fuck Rap - get Gary on here, he seems more fun


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Wonder if Vince gonna let him have Brandi on his corner if that happens his babyface run gonna flop again.


Don't think Vince would be crazy enough to pay her millions to appear. She offers zero to any show she on.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony Khan and Cody intentionally doing this to INJECT THE WWE WITH A LETHAL DOSE OF POISON!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's not what you've been spouting for the last 2 and a half years, chief
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ROFL


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Here is a counter argument. FWIW, Will Washington worked directly with AEW on their new rap album and he has direct lines to various wrestlers in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493968049904373769


Furthermore...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493946462643888131


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Annnd another one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493960829267550208
Who could have been the source for such bullshit?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Annnd another one
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493960829267550208


"Brandi was liked by many people like me" just confirms there's definitely those that didn't fuck with her. I mean it stands to reason the folk Cody named like her, what about the rest lol


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Dark Emperor said:


> Exactly, surprise surprise all the rumours now come out painting Cody in a negative light.
> 
> We never heard a peep about backstage drama in AEW before this and it was like the best workplace ever with all the positive news coming out. All we got was morale backstage at WWE was at an all time low right after two major talent re-signed to stay and the biggest drawing Rumble of all time.
> 
> Utterly predictable from the dirtsheets.


So,


zkorejo said:


> And WWE has alot more to gain from paying that. This would be their first wrestler they break away from AEW. A founder, EVP and a key player who has knowledge of everything about AEW and how it works from the inside.
> 
> Not to mention he has the influence over tons of younger stars in AEW, like MJF, Jade and Wardlow that WWE is reportedly interested in.
> 
> So I guess this was the best way to go for everyone.


Is Cody going to be Jeff Jarrett in 1997 or X-Pac in 1998? Both were big signings that they managed to attract back from red hot WCW. They made a big deal about Double J signing but everything they tried fell flat. Walkman popping up in announced the day after WrestleMania 14 was much more beneficial to the WWF in much less time than they devoted to Jarrett on TV.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> So,
> 
> Is Cody going to be Jeff Jarrett in 1997 or X-Pac in 1998? Both were big signings that they managed to attract back from red hot WCW. They made a big deal about Double J signing but everything they tried fell flat. Walkman popping up in announced the day after WrestleMania 14 was much more beneficial to the WWF in much less time than they devoted to Jarrett on TV.


To be fair to Waltman both him and Konnan played a big part in making nWo come across as cool to the average person. He was a bigger loss than WCW realised.

Nobody on either side would have lost any sleep with Jeff Jarrett and that stupid attire. Best thing that happened to him was Waltman shaving his head so he could reinvent himself.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Neither side is to blame for Cody’s departure. Tony would be stupid to pay Cody more than he thinks he’s worth. If he did that, you don’t think he’d have to pay the same amount to keep Kenny and the Bucks happy? And then Mox, Jericho, etc.? 

And if Cody can get a deal that he thinks pays him what he deserves, more power to him. Sure there’s risk involved, but Cody is no stranger to risks. He’s doing what he’s always done: bet on himself.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m still shook


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> In the moment, they probably blamed each other for what they lost. Cody praises the Bucks now, but not Kenny.


Kenny runs the women's division. Brandi WANTED to be the top of the women's division. Do the math.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I mean as much as people talk about Tony Khan has fuck you money and AEW is like a family, yeah tossing him that especially considering all the outside work he's done seems like a solid decision.
> 
> Even if Cody wasn't well liked, it's not inconceivable that this could be one of those things that could be a small morale killer. Tony is already admitting a lot of people won't be re-signed. Showing that he also is willing to let a founder and EVP go because he got new toys and doesn't think he's worth the money anymore, could be a bummer. I mean if somebody doing all that Cody does isn't worth a nice pay increase, then who is.
> 
> Plus it's just good PR to show people that you'll pay your guys well for good work.


Without knowing who all is up for negotiating new contracts I will have to say that I will believe that “a lot” of contracts won’t be re-signed. If it is more than four or five non-renewed contracts I would be shocked. If I were The Hybrid 2, Janela, Sonny, Brian Cage, Marko or The Wingmen (under contract) I would probably already know I wasn’t getting re-signed beyond a per appearance arrangement.

Cody was worth it in 2019. In 2022 he should take a pay cut to stay in AEW. He was also almost back in WWE as AEW was starting up. He was the least invested in AEW emotionally or psychologically. His onscreen output has decreased considerably. His angles do not make much sense when he is on TV. 

Cody’s feuds would always drag the show to a halt whenever he was in a segment. His entire last year has been all over the place with regards to tone and accessibility. As it stands as his last AEW promo the ladder match promo could have been 100% true and unrelated to any angles past, present and future.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> "Brandi was liked by many people like me" just confirms there's definitely those that didn't fuck with her. I mean it stands to reason the folk Cody named like her, what about the rest lol


I thought Nyla Rose's comment was telling. "Brandi is great. Yeah, she's totally polarizing but go Brandi."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Without knowing who all is up for negotiating new contracts I will have to say that I will believe that “a lot” of contracts won’t be re-signed. If it is more than four or five non-renewed contracts I would be shocked. If I were The Hybrid 2, Janela, Sonny, Brian Cage, Marko or The Wingmen (under contract) I would probably already know I wasn’t getting re-signed beyond a per appearance arrangement.
> 
> Cody was worth it in 2019. In 2022 he should take a pay cut to stay in AEW. He was also almost back in WWE as AEW was starting up. He was the least invested in AEW emotionally or psychologically. His onscreen output has decreased considerably. His angles do not make much sense when he is on TV.
> 
> Cody’s feuds would always drag the show to a halt whenever he was in a segment. His entire last year has been all over the place with regards to tone and accessibility. As it stands as his last AEW promo the ladder match promo could have been 100% true and unrelated to any angles past, present and future.


Definitely agree with you on the picks for who won't be re-signed. 



ShadowCounter said:


> I thought Nyla Rose's comment was telling. "Brandi is great. Yeah, she's totally polarizing but go Brandi." [emoji23]


Yeah definitely a nice example of a friend trying to help and making it worse lol.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Punk and Bryan are not even worth Punk and Bryan money.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I think Cody deserves that money. Who made Aew the most money? If you take Cody out of the equation who knows if aew would even exist. Loyalty my dude. Instead of signing a bunch of worthless hack ex wwe guys like Hager,spears,Big Show etc who bring nothing to the table..... release them all and pay the evps that put wrestling back on the map. 

For christs sake. People like to shit on Cody but if it wasnt for the buzz they generated. If it wasnt for all out. There would be no aew. The company is named after the damn elite faction. Thats how important these guys are.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Imagine going by the gimmick of Stardust in your career and thinking you deserve more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 116925


Imagine the crowd reaction to freaking Brandi pinning Sasha or Bianca...or Charlotte, Becky, Rhonda, etc. Hell even being competitive with Alexa Bliss would be a bridge too far.

Edit: Maybe this means Cody signs a short deal with Impact, wins the world title, then loses it to Brandi. He would be shit on everywhere he went until the day he died.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SMW said:


> or they just make it up.


This can happen on the rare occasion, but most journalists are not high on imagination. For example, if you read any meltzer report after a show, he'll take the most obvious things that happened on the show and extrapolate it to its eventual conclusions.

In terms of scoops, these guys are not hard to manipulate. Get someone to leak info to them and have it be right 50% of the time and you have a clear pathway into controlling the mindset of the hardcore audience. This happens all the time to get people excited for a show that peters out into sheer disappointment after the show happens. Then the cycle repeats.

CNN (and other seemingly trusted news sources) also while it appears they're just making shit up, it's far more likely (and in fact is the case) that they are being fed info to develop a certain narrative. They are propaganda artists, not storytellers.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Goku said:


> This can happen on the rare occasion, but most journalists are not high on imagination. For example, if you read any meltzer report after a show, he'll take the most obvious things that happened on the show and extrapolate it to its eventual conclusions.
> 
> In terms of scoops, these guys are not hard to manipulate. Get someone to leak info to them and have it be right 50% of the time and you have a clear pathway into controlling the mindset of the hardcore audience. This happens all the time to get people excited for a show that peters out into sheer disappointment after the show happens. Then the cycle repeats.
> 
> CNN (and other seemingly trusted news sources) also while it appears they're just making shit up, it's far more likely (and in fact is the case) that they are being fed info to develop a certain narrative. They are propaganda artists, not storytellers.


So happy reading this. It's surprisingly rare, but should be common sense for everyone.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> JR is on 6 figures..
> 
> AEW were spending money like it was growing on trees up until very recently but something has obviously changed. 6 months ago Cody could have named his price and got it, not anymore


Whoever Khan wastes his money on is irrelevant. If he thinks paying JR is better than paying Cody, that's his opinion and I don't particularly care; the point is that having a lot of money doesn't mean you have to throw it around like it doesn't belong to you.

Hell, the guy I quoted mentioned Scrooge McDuck, which is a mockery of stingy ultra-billionaires. Would McDuck pay Cody Rhodes as much as Bryan and Punk?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lol. The fact he didn't, shows you that he's not.


Who does the what now?

How is Tony Khan anything other than just some spoiled kid?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Who does the what now?
> 
> How is Tony Khan anything other than just some spoiled kid?


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Well if ratings matter then Punk & Bryan aren't worth Punk & Bryan money, since AEW is still getting the same ratings before they joined.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


>


There's plenty of rich people in the World, plenty that I'm fans/supporters of, why would Tony be the one I'm jealous of?

Why do AEW marks worship the guy?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 116925


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Who does the what now?
> 
> How is Tony Khan anything other than just some spoiled kid?


 Oh please stfu and come up with examples instead of labeling someone like that just because they happen to be a billionaire's son. The guy is juggling 3 businesses. 
The TK hatred from marks is pathetic.

He could have thrown Cody another million, he didn't, so how the fuck is he a spoiled rich kid? He could have paid 10-15m to Punk in 2019, he didn't, how the fuck is he a spoiled rich kid? 
"With the billions" you think he has, he could have also gotten Sami, KO...

like for FFS, open your eyes people, the guy is not operating on an unlimited budget. He's a business man and the money he's spending is not random. For the price of Cody he probably has now Cole + ReDragon + Keith Lee. At, the very least.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ahhh I see TK got the dirtsheets doing a smare campaign against Cody


----------



## HVNTER (Jan 8, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> JR is on 6 figures..
> 
> AEW were spending money like it was growing on trees up until very recently but something has obviously changed. 6 months ago Cody could have named his price and got it, not anymore


Khan probably just thought he was asking too much. And as far as their spending, I'd say the most likely situation is that Khan walked into this knowing what he wanted to spend on talent on the first few years of operation, and he hit his predetermined salary cap. They've signed all kinds of lucrative deals, and they are making that Turner money from the shows. I suppose I don't know for a fact, but there's probably no chance AEW is in any kind of negative financial situation.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I've heard Bryan Alvarez is smearing another black woman after she leaves AEW. What a creep.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

This is a great move from Tony. He should be more ruthless when it comes to the talent and don't let them take advantage of him.


----------

